# Spawn Log: Levi (Blue Grizzle Butterfly Veiltail) x Skylark (Turquoise Veiltail)



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

So I found a girl today that I fell in love with that I'm going to breed to Levi, and start my own show line of veiltails :-D This will be my Spawn Log where I will keep track of exactly how the spawns going and what I'm doing.

1/7/09 - Have both bettas in a divided 10 gallon tank, I will be conditioning them in the tank together so they can see eachother. Once the female has filled with eggs and the male has a nest I will release her. It will probably take a week, or 2 for her to be ready and well conditioned. 

Here is the divided tank, the temp is set at 82 degrees. I will lower the water level to about 4 inches a day before I release her.









Here is Levi

























And this is Skylark


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both very pretty! Good luck with the spawning.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay first let me ask you how do you plan to lower the water level to 4" without destroying the males bubblenest? Nice female by the way it kinda looks like she has faint breeding stripes already


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

very carefully  ive done it before


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

why not just leave it at 4"?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Right now Im just conditioning them. When the time is ready I'll take out the divider, put her in a breeding vase and lower the water level, and give him something to build his nest under


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, what a lovely little girl!! <3 Shes looks a little bit like my Midori xD

I can't wait to see the outcomes! I'm totally in love with Levi, hes just so adorable! <333 xDD I'll definitely be watching this thread like a hawk  Haha


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

but the point of the divider is so you dont have to use a hurricane globe/breeders box


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks GREAT!! Both are gorgeous! Good luck! I too, will be watching this like a hawk.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Nothing really new to report! Skylark with have breeding bars one hour and stress stripes the next, so I think she's still unsure about whats going on. Levi has a small bubblenest in the back which makes me happy, I know that he's interested. There are a lot of silk plants right now mostly blocking their view of eachother. I am strictly conditioning them right now, feeding them a high protein diet of bloodworms, brineshrimp, and hikari betta bio-gold pellets.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Skylark is such a flirt, look at those breeding bars!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

They're both BEAUTIFUL! =] I wish you the best of luck! =] 
XD Levi looks excited! ;] And so does Skylark! ;]
They'll have goregous babies! =]


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Very deep breeding lines. Good luck


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I set up the breeding tank today. Lowered the water level, took out the divider, put Skylark in the vase, and gave Levi some Styrofoam to build his nest under. Skylark has had breeding bars since I put her in that tank a few days ago. She's already swimming head down in the vase every time she sees him. So as soon as he has a nest I will release her. 

Here are a couple random pictures. And I took some videos that are uploading 



































Eating a bloodworm









And look how eggy she's gotten. This is the day I got her









and today


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woooow!!! She's gotten FAT! LOL  Cute cute cute! My little Angel is looking like she ate a hippo these days!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck with your spawn


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

A Video of them flirting as skylark tries to finish eating her bloodworms, lmao! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhLr3irPTvM


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

As long as he has a bubblenest when I get home tonight I will be releasing her! Fingers crossed everyone!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck! :3


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Bad news  somehow skylark got out of the vase last night or this morning (I was at the boyfriends house from yesterday afternoon till just now) All I can think of is that shes a good jumper cause there's no other way for her to get out. She's pretty torn up right now, and seems thinner. But there are no eggs and barely any nest. So im not really sure what I should do. Im thinking of pulling them and reconditioning (and letting her heal) and putting either squishy and stella or Fraggle and Cleo in the breeding tank


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry  That really stinks*hugs*
Fraggle and Cleo would be an interesting pair though, just going my your siggy....I'm curious as to what their babies would look like...


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry about your pair!


----------



## bettabreederla (Jan 29, 2012)

i know this thread is ancient but your levi looks just like my kit!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This thread was started in 2010.......as well as the OP is banned...

PLEASE....DO NOT......post on old threads unless they are your own...

Thank You.....


----------

